# Lizardmen SUCK!



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

So far all my lizardmen have achieved is: salamander kills more of his own skinks than the enemy, scar veteran in about 20 attacks scores 1wound, saurus fail all leadership tests and 90% of all combats coldone takes 5 turns to beat 5 chaos horsemen then fail when next charged, saurus flee 2", skink chief in about 10 magic thaces casts about 3 spells before dispel
And just generally fail at EVERY table top aspect possible!!!!!!!!!

I'll say it again

Lizardmen SUCK BEYOND BELIEF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ETC


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow, I Can't Believe You Had Some Bad Luck, Lizardmen Must Suck Beyond Belief Btw Why Are We Talking Like This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Seriously fantasy is harder to play than 40k and it all relies on synergy, you can't just through one unit into another and hope it wins you need to figure out if you need to buff it, if you can get that buff off and have to be thinking of the combat resolution at the same time. go to 1500 points, get a slann, take focus of mystery lore of life and dwellers from bellow the heck out of those warriors.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, you really need some new dice or something.....

I have ups and downs with my Lizardmen, but I have never had them perform that badly. Maybe you should sacrifice a small animal of some kind to the dice gods....


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I take insults on my favorite armies seriously -_-


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

The army that I'm facing fails saves once in a blue moon, can fit a tonn of models into 750pt and because these were the first to fantasy games of mine makes rules like spears give you supporting attacks but of corse his warriors have them anyway his cavlry assault 3D6 and mine assault 2 if I assault I with say my cavalry then my skink priest can't cast a spell because you assault then do magic and then resolve the assault so I can't magic because you go straight into resolving the assault we and other stupid rules

And I've sorted the problem by just never playing him again in fantasy- he Is just the WORST guy you could ever play both in fantasy AND 40k!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

ok,

1. You need to cause a lot of hits or you do very strong hits
2. if you have above movement 7 you charge 3d6 pick the highest not 3d6 add them together
3. the only spells that cant be cast in combat are direct damage spells, everything else is fair game
4. why do you keep playing him if he is such a bad guy?


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

aboytervigon said:


> Wow, I Can't Believe You Had Some Bad Luck, Lizardmen Must Suck Beyond Belief Btw Why Are We Talking Like This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 You don't know what it's like. A few corrections to these facts. His scar vet was in 2 challenges, failed the first one when he died giving wulfrick terror . Next challenge he killed Wulfrick although he was involved in plenty of combats with my knights but he killed 1. 
I have told him cavalry assault 3d6 minus lowest thanks to swift stride & my warriors DON'T have spears.mIn short, don't listen to him.

He has ranted about:
CSM
Plasma Siphonator
Lizard men 
& probably more



aboytervigon said:


> 4. why do you keep playing him if he is such a bad guy?


 He has short memory  
A note on the spells in combat, he meant after the combat phase has started

Just leave him.



Arli said:


> Wow, you really need some new dice or something.....
> 
> I have ups and downs with my Lizardmen, but I have never had them perform that badly. Maybe you should sacrifice a small animal of some kind to the dice gods....


 Like a rat 
(Rats, Skaven, Clan pestilens, Chotek (or sotek) Never Mind....)

I've triple posted because whilst I'm typing you post something up 

You have an edit button, please learn to use it in the near future. All of the stuff you have quoted were from posts that came before your own. - darkreever


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Failing a Ld test on saurus... my god!! I thought it had only happenned once in the history of the game; I was very proud to have been there to see it.
Ld8-9 cold blooded units should almost never fail a Ld test... I've rarely seen Ld6 stegs fail. Use standard of discipline with your general and you should be up to Ld10, and its almost impossible to fail a cold blooded Ld10 (3%), or add in a BSB and you'll be at 0.1% chance...

As for other bad rolling... bad rolling is bad rolling. It can't be helped... but you can't expect a character to take on Wulfrik 1on1 if Wulfrick is hunting him.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Dislike thread.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I would have to disagree on Lizardmen sucking. You probably had a severe case of bad luck.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, this is a bit sad really no need to do some rant because you lost.

learn from your errors or do some math hammer and if you just had really bad luck there nothing really you can do about it.

but after seeing the list the WoC player is using it would be hard for a lizard men force to win (its 750pts) with no real magic back up like a slann 

P.S l have both these armies and there both fine but l find lizard's seem to have it a bit hard in 750pts or lower.


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

At this game I removed Warhounds, champs & upgraded banners to take it down


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

kiro the avenger! said:


> So far all my lizardmen have achieved is: salamander kills more of his own skinks than the enemy, scar veteran in about 20 attacks scores 1wound, saurus fail all leadership tests and 90% of all combats coldone takes 5 turns to beat 5 chaos horsemen then fail when next charged, saurus flee 2", skink chief in about 10 magic thaces casts about 3 spells before dispel
> And just generally fail at EVERY table top aspect possible!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll say it again
> ...


Is this guy for real? Or is he secretly a troll or maybe a adolescent as the logical flaw in claiming something sucks do to poor luck borders on the insane. 

It like saying god damn my car sucks! Just because someone accidentally hit me in a parking lot. I mean do you see the complete break down in reason in this chain of idiocy?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

He's 12, well that's what it says on his profile.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

To be fair at this game size and against WoC he was always going to struggle, just needs practise or to back back to Grey Knights lol


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I posted this thread in a rage- don't listen to it and besides I'm 13- the 4th was my birthday thank you very much!


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

LukeValantine said:


> Is this guy for real? Or is he secretly a troll or maybe a adolescent as the logical flaw in claiming something sucks do to poor luck borders on the insane.


 Thumbs up


aboytervigon said:


> He's 12, well that's what it says on his profile.



Now 13


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

kiro the avenger! said:


> I posted this thread in a rage- don't listen to it and besides I'm 13- the 4th was my birthday thank you very much!


 Learn to control your rage please, for everyones sake


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Guys, this kid posts ranting threads in the 40k boards at least twice a week.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

lern2play?

seriously, i've lost all the games i've played with my lizardmen, but you don't hear me complaining. but if you're failing all you're leadership tests, someone must be giving you loaded dice...or you just happen to be the unluckiest guy in the world, barring an ugly girl's gynaecologist


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

ignore the raging pre-teen troll who complains about anything and everything that doesnt give him an easy win


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

post removed- personal attack infraction given
T/S


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

This thread has cheered me up. 

I want him to play as Wood Elves and go against WoC.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Trouble, that's just mean. I haven't 8th my Lizards yet, but that's because I was going with small, tough units and need to paint up, which is low on my painting list with all the new army lists debuting to dust my old armies off with.


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Raizer Sabre said:


> lern2play?
> 
> seriously, i've lost all the games i've played with my lizardmen, but you don't hear me complaining. but if you're failing all you're leadership tests, someone must be giving you loaded dice...or you just happen to be the unluckiest guy in the world, barring an ugly girl's gynaecologist


 He failed one at 3 Ld


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If you don't have anything nice to say STFU.

This thread has come awfully close to collective *BULLYING* of one of our younger members... something that I will not be accepted on Heresy.

If the only intention of your post is to ruin the online experience of someone else then don't post it. 

If you have a problem with another member or a particular post then contact a moderator (or report the post and explain why you have an issue with it)... or if you need to vent go to the Pointless Venting thread.


THREAD CLOSED

T/S


----------

